# Car rental costs soaring in Spain



## jerseyfinn (Jan 24, 2010)

We visit Costa del Sol ( arriving in Malaga ) a couple of times a year for six years now. In the past, we've always gotten decent car rental rates through rentals located directly within the airport utilizing Carjet.

For car rental this July, we're finding rates of close to 600 Euros for a 2 week rental ( for a manual compact like a Fusion etc ). In July 2009 we pay 269 Euros and October 2009 327 Euros for the same 2 week rentals & same type cars. These are dramatic price increases that really hit the wallet hard -- well our plastic VISA melts  .  Once again, these quotes are via Carjet and I find the same 600 Euro quote when I check these same agencies directly. Looks like Spain's economic meltdown has negatively affected the car rental concessions. I suspect that their fleets have contracted and costs rise to reflect the smaller inventories that the banks are willing to cover.

Although we've booked a rental, we are inclined to pay the 90 Euros to get to and from the resort and airport and take a car out only a couple of days as we loll about the resort or try to find someone else with a car willing to trade a bar tab for a ride.

If any TUGgers find significantly lower Spain car rates, let us know.

Barry


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 24, 2010)

I have been shocked at the  big increase in car rental costs in Austria and Germany as well, although I beat the market in Austria for an upcoming rental in the spring by going through www.economycarrentals.com .  Rates are not up so bad in the UK, Ireland, or France, however.


----------



## nerodog (Jan 24, 2010)

*try auto europe*

I have had very good luck overseas with Autoeurope.. in terms of price and car... they have a web site and very helpful staff...  I like the fact that I  can pay in $$$ here and turn in a voucher. maybe you will  have better luck !


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 25, 2010)

I used Auto Europe and Europe By Car, two US-based consolidators, for years and got good prices.  However, recently, I typically find better deals at Economy Car Rentals.


----------



## JonP (Jan 25, 2010)

I have just booked three rentals for Spain this year and was also shocked by the increse in rates....in Mallorca & Marbella they are up by almost 100% from what we have previously paid


----------



## LAX Mom (Jan 26, 2010)

jerseyfinn said:


> Although we've booked a rental, we are inclined to pay the 90 Euros to get to and from the resort and airport and take a car out only a couple of days as we loll about the resort or try to find someone else with a car willing to trade a bar tab for a ride.
> 
> Barry



Barry,
90 Euros will get you from the Malaga airport to which resort? Is this round-trip or one-way? Taxi or shuttle?

Thanks!


----------



## IanMcM (Jan 28, 2010)

Have just booked a Ford Focus for a week through Carjet for equivalent of 156 US dollars  - albeit for next month - hardly high season


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 30, 2010)

IanMcM said:


> Have just booked a Ford Focus for a week through Carjet for equivalent of 156 US dollars  - albeit for next month - hardly high season



Carjet was ridiculous for Austria.  Their cheapest car was almost $500 a week.  I had thought a bit over $300 at Economy Car Rentals was high.


----------



## Ann (Jan 30, 2010)

*Try National Car rental*

I reserved a car thru National Car rental, a U.S. chain.  I've never been to Spain, so don't know what National's service will be like, but the charge is 237 euros for 1 week.  We are going over Easter week, will be in the Malaga area.

P.S.  that's for an automatic transmission


----------



## chriskre (Jan 30, 2010)

Last month I paid $200 Euros ($300) for a Ford Focus, 4 door stick shift.  

We had it for 1 week.  I booked it thru the Marriott Marbella concierge.

Maybe it's cheaper if you get it at the resort but we paid 70 Euros to get to the resort from the airport so it might be a wash.

Marriott used Marbesol but the rates were printed in their brochure.  The insurance was 6 euros a day extra.  Marbesol has an office at the airport as well.  I picked up the car on our second week after doing tours the first week and hanging out at the resort, then on the second week we did the touring on our own and used the car to return to the airport to save on taxi back.

The taxi fare was 70 Euros to Marbella Marriott probably more to Estapons and less to Fuengirola/Torremolins.  The ride is about 45 minutes by taxi so seems about right for 70 euros.


----------



## jerseyfinn (Jan 30, 2010)

Some nice, informative posts here. Thanks all for the useful insights. We need all of the help we can get when costs rise and budgets are tight.

Since we're a Euro-Dollar audiance, my former rental rates were $371/269 Euros for 2 weeks ( actually 15 or 16 days on those previous trips ). My summer 2010 Carjet quote for the same car, same period is $828/600 Euros. ( I'm using the latest "lower" Euro exchange rates of $1.38 -- I think it's time to pay my Spain MFs on those timeshare weeks  ).

Speaking specifically to the Malaga region of Spain, I do find lower rates at both Auto Europe and Economy Car Rentals. However, I find trade offs which might possibly muddy up the waters for some folks. *Auto Europe *has two price tiers, a "Basic" tier and an "inclusive" tier which comes with full insurance, including CDW. So I can indeed rent for $600 for our 2 week/15 day rental, but the prices does not include CDW & I must also pay a 'recovery surcharge' of $60 bringing my "basic" cost to $660 sans CDW. If I choose the inclusive rate both CDW and return surcharges are included and I pay $792, virtually what Carjet is charging me. < or one could conversely suggest that Carjet does not offer an alternative rate >.

*Economy Car Rental* can get me a Ford Fiesta type car for $589 USD and I am covered by their own CDW. The catch here is in the unfortunate event of an accident/damages, you must pay them out of pocket to the rental company and submit a claim to Economy Car Rental which in turn has very strict and very specific requirements for filing a claim. Failure to meet every requirement invalidates your claim. Now neither company is using deception or sleight of hand, but it is important to understand fully the T&C of rental as in the event of a fender bender, you could get stuck big time with expenses depending upon the official policy of the company ( for example all companies require you to advise them immediately of an accident, but some allow more time to obtain a police report etc.). Both of the above-named companies had clear info on their web site when you take the time to burrow and read all of the fine print.

Part of the reason that some car rentals are less expensive is that not all rentals include CDW insurance, but credit cards cover you in most European nations. None of us are planning to have an accident, but I guess that we should all pay closer attention to the T&C of rental so that a minor incident does not become a major wallet biopsy. In a practical sense, one can save a few bucks eschewing CDR and paying up front and utilizing your CC along with the inclusive insurance offered by the broker.  But make sure that you fully understand the T&C required of you as a mistake in the field can cost you thousands of dollars if you make a procedural mistake. Sometimes CDW removes the headaches of paperwork and streamlines the process. It comes down to what you're comfortable with and your budget.

A huge factor for us is that Malaga airport is undergoing new construction ( does anyone know an airport that is not under perpetual construction ?) and this makes for a confusing pick-up/return process, especially for us as we must depart for home at 6AM on a Sunday when all of the rental concessions are closed. We need to rent inside the airport to make that transition headache free.

I'm still chewing on quotes from Auto Europe and Economy Rental as I'm playing out in my mind where we drive etc. and what might happen. We've always felt safe on the roads in Spain, but that said, it sometimes feels like F-1 driving out there, and scratches and dinks are commonplace on the vehicles that we rent ( and so too do the rental companies that we use seem to be flexible about them as it is a fact of life in this region ). At least there are some price alternatives out there.

Barry


----------



## jerseyfinn (Jan 30, 2010)

LAX Mom said:


> Barry,
> 90 Euros will get you from the Malaga airport to which resort? Is this round-trip or one-way? Taxi or shuttle?
> 
> Thanks!



We've done Marbella for 65 Euros one way two years ago. I know that concierge at both resorts recently told us the prices have risen, so I'm 'guestimating' 75 Euros to Marbella and 90 Euros to Playa via limo.

Since my wife and I tend to 'vegitate' on resort in the summer, we're leaning towards using a taxi/limo coming and going & renting a car for a couple of days to head for the mountains where I can do my photography thing. The math still seems to work out better that way than getting involved with a car rental. Then again, we are folks who own out here and we come twice a year. We tend to enjoy the resort and Marbella/Puerto Banus while 'nibbling' on the surrounding region with an occassional day trip.

Barry


----------



## chriskre (Jan 30, 2010)

We returned the rental car at 4:45 am.  Our flight was also 6am.  There was someone on duty all night at Marbesol and we let them know we were returning the car early.

He drove us to the airport which was about 500 feet away from the car return lot but with our luggage in tow it was convenient.  

It's not like in the US where you have lots of employees and the continual shuttles 24/7 but it worked out alright.  The rental return is right next to the arrivals, no having to circle the airport like in my city or many US cities.  

I wouldn't let using a budget company scare you as Marbesol is right next to Avis and Hertz.  Just let them know you'll be returning it early.


----------



## hibbeln (Jan 31, 2010)

I just received this promo email for Feb/March from CarJet.  See if it helps anyone....

The weather's fabulous in Spain this time of year and many low-cost airlines are offering free or "only taxes" flights for February and mid-Mar. 
Check out these rates for a low-cost post-Xmas break! - And get yourself some sunshine.... 

Ford Ka, 80.00 Euros a week
Clio 3 dr 84.00 Euros a week
Clio 5dr 87.00 Euros a week
Fusion 105.00 Euros a week
Ford Focus 111.00 Euros a week

Come on into www.carjet.com and get as many quotes as you like. Compare possibilities and make an on-line booking.
Remember, Carjet does NOT charge any fees for modification or cancellation.

NOTE: Please do not reply to this email. 
For more INFO Please visit www.carjet.com
or contact us by email at carjet@carjet.com 

Remember to book your car early to save a fortune in 2010. 
With my best regards,
Stephen Doran
CEO - CarJet.com


----------

